# importing into the uk



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Going on a road trip round europe next year was wondering what the laws were about bring back some reptiles from abroad? Will be travelling by car and plan to pick them up near the end of the road trip. I found this on defra site but wanted to ask if anyone had experiance etc of importing?

*Pet reptiles*

Reptiles are cold-blooded, egg-laying vertebrates, e.g. snakes and tortoises. 
There are no animal health import requirements for pet reptiles. These animals can be brought into the UK as long as they are accompanied by their owner and a letter from a vet or the owner stating that the animals are fit and healthy to complete the journey.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I would imagine same rules as apply for bringing back from the europe shows. You need to have a receipt for each snake saying they are captive bred, if cites then certificate, eg dumeril boas. Then just declare them if asked. And hop on the ferry or eurostar to bring them back. Expensive to ship by air which is why all the euro show trips are coaches. Never been stopped yet for a full inspection but be prepared for it just in case. If bringing large numbers in the country then you may have issues with the value meaning you should be paying VAT as large quantities you cant really get away with saying they are just pets. You can also bring back lizards, frogs, inverts and even some rodents without quarantine or additional paperwork.

Never seen the fit by a vet bit, but guess an animal fit for sale is fit for journey so that one probably never done unless bringing over personal pets that you dont have receipts for.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

When we brought stuff back from Hamm last month we just needed the cites paperworks for anything that was cites listed and that was it. : victory:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

It will be by car we are travelling so I just declare at the border? never travelled by car before lol.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a good link for rodents and mammals here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/whats-ltd/441001-buying-mammals-rodents-hamm-houten.html

For reptiles you will need to check if any that you intend to buy are on the cities list, if they are then you will need the relevant reciepts or cirtificates, if they are not on any cities list you basically need no paper work to move them within the EU, however i would always recomend obtaining a reciept from the seller and make sure they are properly packed for transport

here is a link to the cities list

www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.
if you need any more help feel free to pm or email me


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Just to be a pedant, it is CITES, not cities. Good advice on this thread though.Tbarn knows his stuff!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I assume that you plan to buy the reptiles and not catch wild specimens.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> I have a good link for rodents and mammals here
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/whats-ltd/441001-buying-mammals-rodents-hamm-houten.html
> 
> ...


Thanks that was much help :2thumb:



kettykev said:


> I assume that you plan to buy the reptiles and not catch wild specimens.


would risk touching wild animals, I plan to buy from respectable breeders abroad : victory:


----------

